# ti voglio bene



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

ho un amico conosciuto circa 6 anni fa in chat.
quasi un bimbo per i miei parametri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   41 anni..
ci siamo conosciuti e si è stabilito un rapporto stranissimo..
lui è simpatico ma un traditore incallito.
tradisce sistematicamente e senza menate. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi fa incazzare perchè non ha figli e potrebbe benissimo mollare la moglie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tra noi non c'è stato nulla di serio 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  , qualche cazzatina, solo perchè io  non ho mai voluto (non so neanch'io perchè..credo sesto senso)

però ci siamo divertiti, è uno con la quale mi sento in confidenza come con un 'amica di vecchia data.
si fan gare di rutti, ci si racconta ogni zozzeria, mi ha fatto regali porno 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  , e ogni tanto ci si manda affanculo e non ci si sente per qualche mese.

il problema, la cosa che più m'infastidisce di questo qua è che non fa che dirmi che mi vuole bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	









passano anche 6/7 mesi senza sentirsi, non ci si scrive, non si sa nulla uno dell'altro e lui mi vuole bene...
la cosa che più mi fa incazzare è che questa frase del volermi bene me l'ha detto dopo tre giorni che ci eravamo conosciuti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io non sopporto chi abusa di termini che per me hanno un significato importante.
glielo dico ma lui risponde che non può farci niente, mi vuole bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	









il succo è...ma sta fiera dei sentimenti, quanto è sfruttata, abusata e spacciata in malo modo??
volere bene è una cosa importante, profonda, che ha un senso importante.

l'ho sentita dirla a un sacco di gente anche se non è possibile..
io non voglio bene mica a tanta gente


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

Però io qui ho conosciuto delle persone e anche se non le ho mai viste gli voglio bene. Forse tu parli di 3gg dall'incontro, ma quanti di virtuale? 
Oppure lui col voler bene intende affezionarsi....


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho un amico conosciuto circa 6 anni fa in chat.
> quasi un bimbo per i miei parametri
> 
> 
> ...


 

























   io ho fatto una lite furiosa con un amico che continuava a ripetermi la stessa cosa, ti stimo, ti voglio bene... 
Però alla fine, era vero, ha continuato a volermi bene. E ad esserci nei momenti più difficili della mia vita. E' vero che mi vuole bene... Forse più di quanto gli abbia voluto bene io.. Gli amici ti vogliono bene. Gli amici sono importanti. Non ti lasciano sola mai...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Però io qui ho conosciuto delle persone e anche se non le ho mai viste gli voglio bene. Forse tu parli di 3gg dall'incontro, ma quanti di virtuale?
> Oppure lui col voler bene intende affezionarsi....


io posso provare empatia, vicinanza, trasporto ma volere bene è una cosa importante!!
non parlavo di virtuale, con lui ci si è visti parecchie volte
è che mi infastidisce il volere bene quando il rapporto non ha una continuità, uno sviluppo, una costanza


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Dipende da cosa intende lui per voler bene....


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io posso provare empatia, vicinanza, trasporto ma volere bene è una cosa importante!!
> non parlavo di virtuale, con lui ci si è visti parecchie volte
> è che mi infastidisce il volere bene quando il rapporto non ha una continuità, uno sviluppo, una costanza


 
Io mi incazzavo quando mi chiamava a casa e se non gli rispondevo beh... nemmeno un sms al cellulare... Come dire, se non sei a disposizione allora vai a... Per me non era volere bene quello. Però poi, con gli anni...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

ma la continuità e la costanza non servono, quello che serve è esserci quando uno ne ha bisogno davvero! 
Alzare il telefono e sapere che quella persona c'è!
Per essere un compagno ci vuole costanza, presenza, per essere un amico no. Basta volersi bene, anche lontani!


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io posso provare empatia, vicinanza, trasporto ma volere bene è una cosa importante!!
> non parlavo di virtuale, con lui ci si è visti parecchie volte
> è che mi infastidisce il volere bene quando il rapporto non ha una continuità, uno sviluppo, una costanza


Credo che tu prenda questa frase in modo fondamentalista. Se uno ti dice "ti voglio bene", allora, si prende un impegno della madonna.....

La lettura fondamentalista, alla Testimoni di Geova, sarebbe la seguente: Ti voglio bene = voglio il bene per te, ergo non farò mai nulla che ti faccia star male. 
Ma se manco in amore ci si riesce !!!!

Secondo me devi prenderla in maniera più leggera.....


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma la continuità e la costanza non servono, quello che serve è esserci quando uno ne ha bisogno davvero!
> Alzare il telefono e sapere che quella persona c'è!
> Per essere un compagno ci vuole costanza, presenza, per essere un amico no. Basta volersi bene, anche lontani!


 
Esattamente... Col mio amico è proprio così. Poi non so nemmeno se siamo amici, visto che ci sentiamo così raramente... però gli voglio bene. Adesso lo so.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

io ho le idee molto chiare su questo punto.
voglio bene a poche persone ma per queste sono disposta a tutto.
non c'è discontinuità, non c'è silenzio, non c'è disinteresse, non c'è indifferenza
faccio fatica  a dirlo ma se lo dico poi considero queste persone parte di me e mi adopero come posso per aiutarle, confortarle, essere parte della loro vita.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma la continuità e la costanza non servono, quello che serve è esserci quando uno ne ha bisogno davvero!
> Alzare il telefono e sapere che quella persona c'è!
> Per essere un compagno ci vuole costanza, presenza, per essere un amico no. Basta volersi bene, anche lontani!


Quotolo


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Credo che tu prenda questa frase in modo fondamentalista. Se uno ti dice "ti voglio bene", allora, si prende un impegno della madonna.....
> 
> La lettura fondamentalista, alla Testimoni di Geova, sarebbe la seguente: Ti voglio bene = voglio il bene per te, ergo non farò mai nulla che ti faccia star male.
> Ma se manco in amore ci si riesce !!!!
> ...


basterebbe che si desse alle cose la giusta importanza
hai ragione comunque, volere bene significa volere il suo bene ed è un impegno


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho le idee molto chiare su questo punto.
> voglio bene a poche persone ma per queste sono disposta a tutto.
> non c'è discontinuità, non c'è silenzio, non c'è disinteresse, non c'è indifferenza
> faccio fatica a dirlo ma se lo dico poi considero queste persone parte di me e mi adopero come posso per aiutarle, confortarle, essere parte della loro vita.


 
Ecco io dovrei imparare ad avere le idee chiare su questo punto. Parto dal presupposto che per tutti sono così... lo so, sbaglio... imparerò... In questi giorni mi sto accorgendo di quanto persone che ritenevo amiche siano sparite... è molto triste, ma è così...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho le idee molto chiare su questo punto.
> voglio bene a poche persone ma per queste sono disposta a tutto.
> non c'è discontinuità, non c'è silenzio, non c'è disinteresse, non c'è indifferenza
> faccio fatica a dirlo ma se lo dico poi considero queste persone parte di me e mi adopero come posso per aiutarle, confortarle, essere parte della loro vita.


 
Semplicemente avete due modi diversi di intendere l'intensità del volersi bene.... Però dai su, Asu, è sempre bello sentirselo dire... e anche dirlo...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco io dovrei imparare ad avere le idee chiare su questo punto. Parto dal presupposto che per tutti sono così... lo so, sbaglio... imparerò... In questi giorni mi sto accorgendo di quanto persone che ritenevo amiche siano sparite... è molto triste, ma è così...


sapessi quanto è capitato a me!!
ti voglio bene una sega!!
allora non dirlo.
è questo che mi fa incazzare
marò, che rompicoglioni sto diventando??...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Semplicemente avete due modi diversi di intendere l'intensità del volersi bene.... Però dai su, Asu, è sempre bello sentirselo dire... e anche dirlo...


io preferisco sentirmelo dire da chi lo considera come me.
ma sarò fatta male..


----------



## Old Italia1 (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sapessi quanto è capitato a me!!
> ti voglio bene una sega!!
> allora non dirlo.
> è questo che mi fa incazzare
> marò, che rompicoglioni sto diventando??...


beh, io non ti voglio bene per niente....ti amo....


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sapessi quanto è capitato a me!!
> ti voglio bene una sega!!
> allora non dirlo.
> è questo che mi fa incazzare
> marò, che rompicoglioni sto diventando??...
























   tranquilla, il dire ti amo è peggio...


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Semplicemente avete due modi diversi di intendere l'intensità del volersi bene.... Però dai su, Asu, è sempre bello sentirselo dire... e anche dirlo...


Io non voglio bene a nessuno.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non voglio bene a nessuno.


Marì non ci credo dai...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io preferisco sentirmelo dire da chi lo considera come me.
> ma sarò fatta male..


Ma che fatta male!!!!!
Ti ripeto, avete due modi di vedere diversi. Nessuno dei due è giusto, nessuno dei due è sbagliato in senso assoluto.
Pensa a chi dice "ti amo" a più persone contemporaneamente....


----------



## Old Italia1 (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> tranquilla, il dire ti amo è peggio...


e infatti gliel'ho appena detto


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non voglio bene a nessuno.


Neanche a me?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> basterebbe che si desse alle cose la giusta importanza
> hai ragione comunque, volere bene significa volere il suo bene ed è un impegno


Se la si prendesse in senso fondamentalista, beh.... non ce lo si direbbe più....

Io lo uso quando sento empatìa, interesse, gratitudine, emozione comune....


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Semplicemente avete due modi diversi di intendere l'intensità del volersi bene.... Però dai su, Asu, è sempre bello sentirselo dire... e anche dirlo...


 
Guarda Giusy a me non c'è stato uomo con cui abbia avuto una relazione, anche breve, che non me l'abbia detto... Ed è naturale che sia stato reciproco.


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì non ci credo dai...


Male! 


Io non voglio bene a nessuno ... le persone cattive non vogliono bene a nessuno, quindi


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e infatti gliel'ho appena detto


 
ho letto dopo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ps comunque è peggio, ribadisco...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Comunque i Ti Amo e i Ti Voglio Bene si stanno svalutando perche' si usano con troppa leggerezza... di conseguenza si tende a non prenderli piu' sul serio... 

Credo che questo sia il caso di Asu


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Male!
> 
> 
> Io non voglio bene a nessuno ... le persone cattive non vogliono bene a nessuno, quindi


 
Marì tu non sei una persona cattiva, e lo sai bene...


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Neanche a me?



NO!


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque i Ti Amo e i Ti Voglio Bene si stanno svalutando perche' si usano con troppa leggerezza... di conseguenza si tende a non prenderli piu' sul serio...
> 
> Credo che questo sia il caso di Asu


Il ti voglio bene per me è molto più facile... il ti amo è troppo impegnativo...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Male!
> 
> 
> Io non voglio bene a nessuno ... le persone cattive non vogliono bene a nessuno, quindi


mò va' a cagher!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tu cattiva??? sì, come me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io non voglio bene a molti ma.. i pochi ..c'hanno un culo della madonna!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO!


E vabbbbbbè...............................................................


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì tu non sei una persona cattiva, e lo sai bene...


Hai ragione.


Sono cattivissima ed acida.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il ti voglio bene per me è molto più facile... il ti amo è troppo impegnativo...


in questo sono fortunata
pochi uomini me l'hanno detto ma era proprio vero
d'altronde...come si fa a non amarmi??


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non voglio bene a molti ma.. i pochi ..c'hanno un culo della madonna!!!


 

























   io dovrei cominciare ad essere più selettiva, meno love&peace... ho abbracciato anche la fidanzata del mio ex marito... mannaggia a me e alla mia bontà del cavolo...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il ti voglio bene per me è molto più facile... il ti amo è troppo impegnativo...


Bhe' per me e' impegnativo anche il TVB... infatti me li risparmio... 

Capisco la cosa di Mari' di non voler bene a nessuno... cio' non vuol dire  che voglia il male di qualcuno... semplicemente non rientrano nella sfera sentimentale a nessun livello...


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> 
> Sono cattivissima ed acida.


No Marì, non lo sei... ti bacio Principessa, molto più forte della mamma in questi giorni... molto molto di più...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' per me e' impegnativo anche il TVB... infatti me li risparmio...
> 
> Capisco la cosa di Mari' di non voler bene a nessuno... cio' non voglia il male di qualcuno... semplicemente non rientrano nella sfera sentimentale a nessun livello...


cretinetta e io che ho detto??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














però ...a te ti voglio già bene


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cretinetta e io che ho detto???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che non sono un criceto... comunque mi fai cosi' schifo che manco ti leggo


----------



## Old Italia1 (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che non sono un criceto... comunque mi fai cosi' schifo che manco ti leggo


ormai il criceto vedo che ti è entrato dentro....


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No Marì, non lo sei... *ti bacio Principessa,* molto più forte della mamma in questi giorni... molto molto di più...


E fai bene, grazie! ... amo solo i bambini/e fino a 15anni dopo, into culo a tutti/e.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che non sono un criceto... comunque mi fai cosi' schifo che manco ti leggo
























   a proposito, non c'è qualche amante del genere? Che avrei dei gerbilli da piazzare... Non ai serpenti please...


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E fai bene, grazie! ... amo solo i bambini/e fino a 15anni dopo, into culo a tutti/e.


 






ce la farà, è una bambina molto forte...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che non sono un criceto... comunque mi fai cosi' schifo che manco ti leggo


stronzetta, chi disprezza compra


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E fai bene, grazie! ... amo solo i bambini/e fino a 15anni dopo, into culo a tutti/e.


che succede Mari'?? mi son persa qualcosa??


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ce la farà, è una bambina molto forte...


Io sono stata privata di quello stronzo di mio padre ed ero molto piu' piccola di Principessa (avevo 2anni) ... sicuro che ce la fara', ne sono certa.


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che succede Mari'?? mi son persa qualcosa??


... non sopporto piu' gli adulti ... adulti si, per modo di dire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   molte volte i bambini sono molto piu' seri degli adulti.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono stata privata di quello stronzo di mio padre ed ero molto piu' piccola di Principessa (avevo 2anni) ... sicuro che ce la fara', ne sono certa.


 
Marì non lo sapevo... ma, se posso, non ti mancava il riferimento paterno? Io non ci sto ancora pensando, ma prima o poi ci dovrò pensare...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono stata privata di quello stronzo di mio padre ed ero molto piu' piccola di Principessa (avevo 2anni) ... sicuro che ce la fara', ne sono certa.


certo che ce la farà.
Forza Mk, fatti forza per lei


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque i Ti Amo e i Ti Voglio Bene si stanno svalutando perche' si usano con troppa leggerezza... di conseguenza si tende a non prenderli piu' sul serio...
> 
> Credo che questo sia il caso di Asu


interessante...........
come la svalutazione del dollaro, insomma?


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non sopporto chi abusa di termini che per me hanno un significato importante.


Intendersi sul significato dei sentimenti è la cosa più difficile e portatrice di fraintendimento.
Io in genere non sono una ciccì-coccò tutta smancerie e ho Amici con i quali non non ci si è mai detto "ti voglio bene" anche se l'affetto c'è ed è dimostrato reciprocamente. 
Direi che molti di quelli che hanno avuto bisogno di dirmi che mi volevano bene, l'hanno fatto perchè sapevano che quel che mi davano non era sufficiente.. a volte l'affetto (dichiarato) non basta.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì non lo sapevo... ma, se posso, non ti mancava il riferimento paterno? Io non ci sto ancora pensando, ma prima o poi ci dovrò pensare...


io l'ho perso a 9 anni ma ho avuto una madre eccezionale che ha saputo non farmelo mancare.
oggi è una delle persone che più amo


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì non lo sapevo... ma, se posso, non ti mancava il riferimento paterno? Io non ci sto ancora pensando, ma prima o poi ci dovrò pensare...


Ho avuto la fortuna di avere una Mamma con le palle, forte e dolce ... ma quel vuoto ti rimane per sempre nella vita.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho avuto la fortuna di avere una Mamma con le palle, forte e dolce ... ma quel vuoto ti rimane per sempre nella vita.


Mi dite per favore quale è stata la vostra esperienza? Marì sai la mia storia e sai che il padre di mia figlia è sempre stato assente, si era riavvicinato nell'ultimo periodo ma... lei lo adorava... con me tutta un capriccio e non appena suo padre le diceva qualcosa... agli ordini! Ho sempre lasciato lo spazio a lui, come credevo e come credo fosse giusto. Ma adesso? Ogni tanto gli parlo e gli chiedo di illuminarmi la via... non tanto per me, ma per lei... non vorrei sbagliare... Capisco che il riferimento a una figura maschile è importante per il suo futuro di donna...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

Non avere paura di sbagliare e non sbaglierai.
Non tentennare Mk, sii forte, anche quando piange e ti urla contro, anche quando ti sembra che nulla vada come deve andare. 
Sii forte, impara a sorriderle e a dirle di no.
Questo è l'unico consiglio che so darti io. Ma ero molto più grande, ormai adolescente... Non so...... un bacio


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Non avere paura di sbagliare e non sbaglierai.
> Non tentennare Mk, sii forte, anche quando piange e ti urla contro, anche quando ti sembra che nulla vada come deve andare.
> Sii forte, impara a sorriderle e a dirle di no.
> Questo è l'unico consiglio che so darti io. Ma ero molto più grande, ormai adolescente... Non so...... un bacio


Impara a sorriderle e a dirle di no... mi piace, grazie Grande, ci proverò... 
Certo non potrei mai amare un uomo che non ami anche lei, ma questo già lo sapevo da tempo...


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi dite per favore quale è stata la vostra esperienza? Marì sai la mia storia e sai che il padre di mia figlia è sempre stato assente, si era riavvicinato nell'ultimo periodo ma... lei lo adorava... con me tutta un capriccio e non appena suo padre le diceva qualcosa... agli ordini! Ho sempre lasciato lo spazio a lui, come credevo e come credo fosse giusto. Ma adesso? Ogni tanto gli parlo e gli chiedo di illuminarmi la via... non tanto per me, ma per lei... non vorrei sbagliare... Capisco che il riferimento a una figura maschile è importante per il suo futuro di donna...


Mia madre mi ha parlato sempre bene di mio padre (l'ha abbandonata con due figli quindi la situzione e' diversa dalla tua) ... finche' ero piccola tutto bene, anzi, soffrivo della sua assenza ... ho incominciato ad odiarlo da grandicella, quando ho incominciato a capire quello che aveva fatto a noi figli e a mia madre ... non glielo perdonero' MAI! ... ne da vivo e ne da morto.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mia madre mi ha parlato sempre bene di mio padre (l'ha abbandonata con due figli quindi la situzione e' diversa dalla tua) ... finche' ero piccola tutto bene, anzi, soffrivo della sua assenza ... ho incominciato ad odiarlo da grandicella, quando ho incominciato a capire quello che aveva fatto a noi figli e a mia madre ... non glielo perdonero' MAI! ... ne da vivo e ne da morto.


Mai parlato male di suo padre, anche quando ne avevo tutti i diritti... 
Ma tua madre si è risposata?


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai parlato male di suo padre, anche quando ne avevo tutti i diritti...
> Ma tua madre si è risposata?


No mai, ha vissuto per noi ... era troppo delusa, e' quasi impazzita per lui


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

Quindi quando dici ch eè morto che avevi 2anni intendi andato via di casa?


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quindi quando dici ch eè morto che avevi 2anni intendi andato via di casa?


si.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

Il ti voglio bene non lo sopporto...è tiepido...non fa per me!


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il ti voglio bene non lo sopporto...è tiepido...non fa per me!


 

















   Fedi sai quante volte mi sono sentita dire, ma tu ti amo mai...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho un amico conosciuto circa 6 anni fa in chat.
> quasi un bimbo per i miei parametri
> 
> 
> ...


....e poi dici a me della folla!!


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> No mai, ha vissuto per noi ... era troppo delusa, e' quasi impazzita per lui


Ecco non vorrei fare così, non è sano, credo...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi sai quante volte mi sono sentita dire, ma tu ti amo mai...


Anche da me ti amo l'han sentito in poche...


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche da me ti amo l'han sentito in poche...


 
Io sinceramente credo di averlo detto una volta sola...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io sinceramente credo di averlo detto una volta sola...


Anch'io....


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

Togli il credo, mk.
Impazzire così non va bene. Tanto più per un uomo che non lo merita.
Ma per te è tutto diverso, vi eravate già lasciati, non c'è il pensiero 'come lui nessuno mai'.


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il ti voglio bene non lo sopporto...è tiepido...non fa per me!


... a volte un ti voglio bene e' piu' prezioso di un ti amo Fedi' ... molte volte l'amore puo' finire, capita ... ma se si e' voluto bene ad una persona e' difficile non volergliene piu'.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Togli il credo, mk.
> Impazzire così non va bene. Tanto più per un uomo che non lo merita.
> Ma per te è tutto diverso, vi eravate già lasciati, non c'è il pensiero 'come lui nessuno mai'.


 
beh ma credo non si sia legame più grande di un figlio... era il papà della mia bambina... Ed eravamo molto vicini, tanto, specie negli ultimi mesi. Le nostre storie andavano in parallelo. Era l'uomo più vicino a me, come sentire. Davvero pronto per la famiglia allargata. Ne aveva dato prova, più di una volta... peccato ci sia stato poco tempo per stare così bene, per volerci così bene...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

però c'è stato, anche se poco!
Un abbraccio, vado a dormire!
'Notte!


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però c'è stato, anche se poco!
> Un abbraccio, vado a dormire!
> 'Notte!


 
Buonanotte Grande, sogni d'oro... un bacio.


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però c'è stato, anche se poco!
> Un abbraccio, vado a dormire!
> 'Notte!


Sogni d'oro....


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a volte un ti voglio bene e' piu' prezioso di un ti amo Fedi' ... molte volte l'amore puo' finire, capita ... ma se si e' voluto bene ad una persona e' difficile non volergliene piu'.


Sì Marì ma non si può amare senza volere bene, almeno per me è impossibile...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a volte un ti voglio bene e' piu' prezioso di un ti amo Fedi' ... molte volte l'amore puo' finire, capita ... ma se si e' voluto bene ad una persona e' difficile non volergliene piu'.


Preferisco a quel punto farlo sentire o dimostrarlo il bene che voglio, se lo sento davvero...dirlo può essere a volte riduttivo ed a volte esagerato...quasi mai appropriato...


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Marì ma non si può amare senza volere bene, almeno per me è impossibile...


Vedi MK dalle parti mie (NA) il "Bene" ha un signicata molto profondo, lo si nota  anche dalle canzoni se ci fai caso

*       Pecché quanno me  vide
      te 'ngrife comm''a gatto?
      Nenne' che t'aggio fatto?
      ca no mme puo'  vedé?
      Io t''aggio amato tanto
      si t'amo tu lo saie

      Te voglio bene  assaie
      e tu nun pienze a me!

Traduzione

Perché quando mi vedi,
      ti impenni come il gatto?
      Oh, ragazza che ti  ho fatto,
      che mi disprezzi tanto?!
      Io ti ho amato tanto…
      Se ti amo tu  lo sai!

      Io ti voglio bene assai…
      e tu non pensi a me!*


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Preferisco a quel punto farlo sentire o dimostrarlo il bene che voglio, se lo sento davvero...dirlo può essere a volte riduttivo ed a volte esagerato...quasi mai appropriato...


Dipende da ... a chi lo dici, come lo dici e quando lo dici ...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dipende da ... a chi lo dici, come lo dici e quando lo dici ...


Appunto...troppe variabili!!


----------



## Old Futura (22 Aprile 2008)

Si, in questo post ci sta bene:


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=b6mYUeJIz7o


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Futura ha detto:


> Si, in questo post ci sta bene:
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=b6mYUeJIz7o




... ma bene, buonasera!


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Appunto...troppe variabili!!



Fedi' ... hai fatto colpo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  occhio!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

*Massseeeee........*



Mari' ha detto:


> Fedi' ... hai fatto colpo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaaaaaaaa....


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaaa....


Dici?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Babbuo' io mi vado a pappare una bella zuppa di latte freddo  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Buonanotte.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Mari' ....vo' a ninnare pure io!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

ci sta bene anche questa...



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RB7fVEOe2ho


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Ogni sentimento ha diverse gradazioni e si può voler bene e garantire di esserci nel bisogno (grande o piccolo) senza farsi sentire per mesi... certo questo non il voler bene che garantisce il sostegno costante e quotidiano, ma in questo più grande voler bene ci deve essere anche il rispetto per altre relazioni che devono avere il loro spazio, magari prioritario rispetto al quello con noi.
Poi come tutti i sentimenti si può dire di voler bene o di amare e poi tradire in tanti modi diversi... e il dolore del tradimento è tanto più forte quanto più era stato dichiarato amore e bene...


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=qRMf1BH8sT8


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

buon giorno a tutti

vi voglio tanto bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















e quella di vasco? ti voglio bene , non l'hai ancora capito
ti voglio bene lascia stare il vestito


----------



## tatitati (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho un amico conosciuto circa 6 anni fa in chat.
> quasi un bimbo per i miei parametri
> 
> 
> ...


 
condivido in pieno quel che scrivi.
io lo dico a tre quattro persone.. a me lo dicono  in parecchi anche se poi alla fine ad alcuni credo poco. mi fido di nessuno di solito. ma di solito ancora meno di chi mi dice tvb dopo nemmeno una setitmana di frequentazione..
berta porca miseria ma quanti anni hai?   

	
	
		
		
	


	








ti voglio bene. sono serissima.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> condivido in pieno quel che scrivi.
> io lo dico a tre quattro persone.. a me lo dicono  in parecchi anche se poi alla fine ad alcuni credo poco. mi fido di nessuno di solito. ma di solito ancora meno di chi mi dice tvb dopo nemmeno una setitmana di frequentazione..
> * berta porca miseria ma quanti anni hai?*
> 
> ...


41 ben portati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ieri un ragazzino mi ha chiesto se avevo bisogno di aiuto per scaricare la macchina...mi son sentita una vecchia bagiana


----------



## tatitati (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 41 ben portati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non sei vecchia berta.. secondo me ci ha provato


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non sei vecchia berta.. secondo me ci ha provato


ma figurati!! è un ragazzino di 17 anni che conosco da quando ne ha 5.
un ragazzino delizioso  ma ieri mi ha fatto sentire vegetta


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 41 ben portati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quindi sei una vecchia stampella...

Buongiorno bestia


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quindi sei una vecchia stampella...
> 
> Buongiorno bestia


ma quando mai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










la prossima volta che il ragazzino vuole fare il gentile gli scheggio un dentino 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao animala. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho passato una nottata di cacchina.
Il pilù e il suo cacchio di collare mi hanno spappolato tutta notte...
du maroni...


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il ti voglio bene non lo sopporto...è tiepido...non fa per me!


mah...io dico che siamo dei grandi rompicoglioni...
è che ormai l'affetto ci mette a disagio invece di farci piacere..


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mah...io dico che siamo dei grandi rompicoglioni...
> è che ormai l'affetto ci mette a disagio invece di farci piacere..


ma quanto caxxo ti voglio bene??


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quanto caxxo ti voglio bene??


voglio crederci...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mah...io dico che siamo dei grandi rompicoglioni...
> è che ormai l'affetto ci mette a disagio invece di farci piacere..


Ti sei svegliata saggia?


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti sei svegliata saggia?


svegliata???


----------



## Bruja (22 Aprile 2008)

*amicizia?*

Intanto l'amicizia é una cosa e la conoscenza amichevole è altro.... e di questa seconda tipologia ce n'é uno spreco.
Inoltre non mi faccio troppe fisime sul ti voglio bene o ti amo, sono usati in modo indifferente da tanti, troppi forse.  La linea di demarcazione per me é una sola, la dimostrazione....
Parlare é sempre facile, é l'applicazione di queste profferte affettive ed amichevoli che va messa alla prova. Infatti amicizie degne di quel nome in senso vero e profondo ne avrò incontrate al massimo quelle delle dita di una mano....
Poi farei una distinzione fra amicizia donativa, quella assolutamente preferibile, e quella contingente che può durare anche anni... quando si ha bisogno di determinati rapporti interpersonali, si confondo questo bisogno con l'amicizia... certo ha le conmotazioni dell'amicizia ma c'è sempre il riscvolto strumentale. La vera amicizia non ha perché, ha solo affinità e donazione condivisa.
Bruja


----------



## Old Holly (22 Aprile 2008)

"Ti voglio bene",  è una frase che per me ha un enorme importanza, e la dico a pochissime persone,  al giorno d'oggi la sento dire continuamente a destra e sinistra, è inflazionata.
Se la pronuncio, quel bene devo sentirlo veramente, mi deve venire dal profondo del cuore.


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2008)

io sono fin imbarazzata quando lo dico...per colpa di fantozzi non riesco più a dire neanche ti stimo senza ridere...


----------

